# Leap Second Bug Wreaks Havoc Across Web



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Reddit, Mozilla, Gawker, and possibly many other web outfits experienced brief technical problems on Saturday evening, when software underpinning their online operations choked on the leap second that was added to the worlds atomic clocks.
> 
> On Saturday, at midnight Greenwich Mean Time, as June turned into July, the Earths official time keepers held their clocks back by a single second in order to keep them in sync with the planets daily rotation, and according to reports from across the web, some of the nets fundamental software platforms  including the Linux operating system and the Java application platform  were unable to cope with the extra second.


More


----------

